# [solved]    Исчез  /dev/cdroms0

## Plastikman14

Привет всем! 

Вот не пойму что-такое могло произойти, но у меня пропал cdrom. Не хочет монтироваться не под каким предлогом. В /dev  устройства под именем cdroms0 или чего-либо подобного не обнаружено. Уверенно могу заверить, что совсем недавно он был и даже работал.  Есть подозрение, что я мог случайно что-нибудь отключить в ядре.  Во всяком случае поддержка scsi-cdrom отключена.Last edited by Plastikman14 on Thu Sep 22, 2005 10:43 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cha-chaynik

 *Plastikman14 wrote:*   

> Привет всем! 
> 
> Вот не пойму что-такое могло произойти, но у меня пропал cdrom. Не хочет монтироваться не под каким предлогом. В /dev  устройства под именем cdroms0 или чего-либо подобного не обнаружено. Уверенно могу заверить, что совсем недавно он был и даже работал.  Есть подозрение, что я мог случайно что-нибудь отключить в ядре.  Во всяком случае поддержка scsi-cdrom отключена.

 

Если у Вас CD-ROM со стандартным IDE интерфейсом, и поддержка IDE вкомпилирована в ядро, то Ваш CD-ROM Вы всегда найдете как /dev/hd... . А /dev/cdrom обычно является всего лишь символической ссылкой на /dev/hd... .

----------

## Plastikman14

А всё-таки где в ядре включается поддержка cdrom'а., либо как поправить линк на него?

----------

## cha-chaynik

 *Plastikman14 wrote:*   

> ., либо как поправить линк на него?

 

Если Ваш CD-ROM висит на вторичном канале, как мастер, то он - /dev/hdc

соответственно (под root-ом):

```

cd /dev

ln -s hdc cdrom

```

----------

## Sasha2

Еще хочу заметить, что, например, в Gentoo 2005.1 нет уже /dev/cdroms/cdrom0.

Зато в каталоге /dev есть ссылка на то устройство, которое будет этим cdrom-ом.

Например у меня она такая cdrom -> scd0. Т.е. фактически мой cdrom это /dev/scd0.

Наверно Вам тоже надо найти это устройство и внести соответствующие изменения в файл /etc/fstab

----------

## Plastikman14

Dmesg почему-то не видит Cdrom....

----------

## Plastikman14

Вот что он мне пишет при попытке замонтировать cdrom:

Ошибка монтирования устройства.

Сообщение об ошибке:

[mntent]: warning: no final newline at the end of /etc/fstab

mount: special device /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 does not exist

----------

## cha-chaynik

 *Plastikman14 wrote:*   

> Вот что он мне пишет при попытке замонтировать cdrom:
> 
> Ошибка монтирования устройства.
> 
> Сообщение об ошибке:
> ...

 

После последней строчки в fstab нажмите "Enter" и сохраните.

 *Plastikman14 wrote:*   

> mount: special device /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 does not exist

 

fstab-то покажите!

----------

## Plastikman14

# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/fstab,v 1.18.4.1 2005/01/31 23:05:14 vapier Exp $

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't 

# needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage 

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to 

# switch between notail / tail freely.

#

# See the manpage fstab(5) for more information.

# <fs>			<mountpoint>	<type>		<opts>		<dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/hda1		/boot		reiserfs	defaults,noatime,notail	1 2

/dev/hda2		none		swap		sw		0 0

/dev/hda3	        /               reiserfs        noatime         0 1

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0	/mnt/cdrom	iso9660		noauto,user	0 0

#/dev/fd0		/mnt/floppy	auto		noauto,user	0 0

# NOTE: The next line is critical for boot!

none			/proc		proc		defaults	0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for 

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

none			/dev/shm	tmpfs		nodev,nosuid,noexec	0 0

#none                    /proc/bus/usb   usbdevfs        defaults                0 0

#/dev/sda1               /flash          vfat            noauto,user             0 0

----------

## cha-chaynik

Что скажет:

```

ls -l /dev/hd*

```

----------

## Plastikman14

 *cha-chaynik wrote:*   

> Что скажет:
> 
> ```
> 
> ls -l /dev/hd*
> ...

 

Видимо нас интересует эта строка

brw-rw----  1 root cdrom 22,  0 Сен 23 01:01 /dev/hdc

----------

## cha-chaynik

Вот и истина...

Итак:

```

ln -s hdc cdrom

```

в fstab исправьте строку

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0 /mnt/cdrom iso9660 noauto,user 0 0

на:

/dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom iso9660 noauto,user 0 0

либо на:

/dev/hdc /mnt/cdrom iso9660 noauto,user 0 0

----------

## Plastikman14

Огромное спасибо, теперь всё правильно. Только не понятно как это работало до этого...

----------

## Nelud

 *Plastikman14 wrote:*   

> Огромное спасибо, теперь всё правильно. Только не понятно как это работало до этого...

 

Это произошло, скорее всего, после обновления udev. Просто поправили udev-rules так что раньше создавался симлинк на /dev/cdroms/cdrom0, а теперь только на /dev/cdrom

----------

